# Zusammenspiel JAXB, EMF, GEF



## Guest (16. Aug 2007)

Hi,

ich möchte ein Programm schreiben das folgendes können soll:
- Daten aus XML-Dateien aus- und in ein Modell einlesen (dabei natürlich auch gegen Schema validieren), Modell orientiert sich an einer .xsd
- Evtl. Daten ändern und wieder zurückspeichern
- Darstellen der Daten (bzw. Teile davon) in einer GEF Darstellung (noch nicht näher mit beschäftigt)

Angefangen habe ich mit jdom, allerdings bin ich dann irgendwann auf JAXB und EMF gestoßen und mir ist aufgegangen, dass es Unsinn ist, wenn ich händisch ein Modell generiere, wo es dafür schon fertige und standardisierte Sachen gibt. Vor allem soll ja das Modell auch als Basis für eine GEF-Darstellung dienen und dafür brauche ich wohl sowieso ein EMF-Modell.

Jetzt ist mir nur der Zusammenhang speziell zwischen JAXB und EMF nicht ganz klar. Zur Verwirrung beigetragen hat u.a. der Wikipedia-Artikel zu EMF: "Das Modell selbst kann aus einer XSD (wie etwa bei JAXB), aus annotierten Java-Interfaces oder aus UML-Diagrammen (Rose, Magic Draw und Omondo) generiert werden, oder auch von Hand (mit einem "Baumeditor") erstellt werden." Brauche ich JAXB, um die XML-Daten in ein XSD-basiertes Modell einzulesen, das ich dann mit EMF weiterverarbeite oder kann EMF das Einlesen auch selbst?


----------



## pat2004 (16. Aug 2007)

hi

ich würde mit mal das Tool Castor von Exolab anschauen.


----------



## Gast (29. Okt 2007)

Mit EMF kannst du alles das machen
shau dir das tuto an


----------



## Wildcard (29. Okt 2007)

Etwas späte Antwort von Gast, aber falls noch jemand drüber stolpert:
Nein, wer EMF benutzt braucht kein JaxB
Nein, wer GEF benutzt braucht kein EMF Modell.


----------

